# das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!



## hamburgerjung (23. April 2006)

hallo........ich wollte euch mal meine variante von einem perfekten GRAVED-FISCH vorstellen !

und zwar nehme man 2 filets mit haut (lachs oder forelle). die eine seite legt man mit der hautseite nach unten auf ein grosses stück frischhalte folie. dann nimmt man eine halbe tasse grobes meersalz und eine halbe tasse zucker (darf auch brauner sein)......dann nimmt man 1 esslöffel pfefferkörner, 1 teelöffel senfkörner und den abrieb von 1-2 unbehandelten zitronen !
die pfefferkörner und die senfkörner mit einem mörser zerstösseln und hinterher mit dem abrieb der zitronen und dem salz-zucker-gemisch vermischen.....wenn das fertig ist , dann eine ganze menge dill (je nach grösse des fisches) ganz fein hacken und ebenfalls unter die mischung mischen !

und dann die filet seite damit kräftig einreiben......wenn das geschen ist dann die andere seite auch einreiben.....wenn was übrig bleibt einfach mit rauf-reiben, dann legt man die beiden filetseiten aufeinander und wickelt sie KRÄFTIG mehrmals in der frischhalte folie ein......so das man ein richtig strammes paket hat !

das ganze beschwert man dann mit 2 ziegelsteinen und lässt es 60 stunden im kühlschrank ziehen............dabei nach ca. 30 std umdrehen !

wer will kann hinterher die gewürzmischung abspülen......ich persönlich lass sie drauf !!!!

die sache mit dem pfeffer und der zitrone ist ein TRAUM !!!!!!!!!

guten appetit !
thorben !


----------



## HD4ever (23. April 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

hört sich lecker an !!!
nächstes mal Bilder machen vom Endergebnis ! :m


----------



## theactor (24. April 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

HI,

*sabber* #6 #6 

Nebentipp: wer ein _gutes_ Vakumiergerät hat kann die Filets für den "Garvorgang" einschweissen. Das ist schön straff, die Filets stehen gut im eigenen Saft und es gibt keine Sauerei #6 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (24. April 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

Moin,

das klingt lecker #6 

Geht Gravad auch mit aufgetauten Filets, oder müssen die dringend frisch sein? |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chippog (25. April 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

klingt zwar prima, doch muss ich vom meersalz sehr abraten!
traditionell wird kochsalz genommen! das hat auch seinen guten grund, kochsalz konserviert besser als meersalz. ausserdem geht das meersalz schonender mit den fischfleischzellen um, was gerade beim graved/gravad nicht so erwünscht ist. ich mache es auch in der tüte, die ich verknote, was das umdrehen auch ungemein erleichtert. chippog aus göteborg


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. April 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> das klingt lecker #6
> 
> ...


Aufgetaut geht auch.....
Habe ich schon ausprobiert


----------



## chippog (25. April 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

sollte vielleicht nicht zu lange eingefrohren sein, höchstens ein monat wäre eine richtmarke, weil irgendwann der tranige geschmack überhand nimmt. eine andere variante ist es, den fisch erst zu "gravieren" um ihn dann für höchstens einen monat einzufrieren. letztere variante scheint mir besser zu sein. chippog


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. April 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

Fisch sollte eh nicht so lange eingefroren sein......


----------



## dorschiie (25. April 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

frage:
geht das auch mit einer sogenannten lachsforelle?


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. April 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> frage:
> geht das auch mit einer sogenannten lachsforelle?


Sicher, geht das auch damit.
Ich zeig dir das gerne mal bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## chippog (30. April 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> frage:
> geht das auch mit einer sogenannten lachsforelle?


guter dorschiie, was ist denn eine lachsforelle??? meinst du meerforelle, die mischung aus lachs und meerforelle oder irgendwelche exoten beim fischhändler?


----------



## dorschiie (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> guter dorschiie, was ist denn eine lachsforelle??? meinst du meerforelle, die mischung aus lachs und meerforelle oder irgendwelche exoten beim fischhändler?


 
nein meine ich nicht. 
die hier sogenannte lachsforelle gibt es nicht . heißt nur so weil das fleisch der großforelle die gleiche farbe eines lachses hat.
und die farbe kommt vom futter.
deshalb lachsforelle.
ich hoffe ich habe das richtig erklärt.


----------



## chippog (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

genau so wird es wohl sein, dorschiie! hinzufügen lässt sich vielleicht noch, dass laxforelle gerne statt meerforelle benutzt wird, wenn der preis im geschäft in die höhe soll oder wenn angler mit dem epitet lachs angeben wollen.


----------



## kayak-kapitän (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

Muß es eigentlich immer Dill sein, oder kann man auch was anderes benutzen ?


----------



## dorschiie (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> genau so wird es wohl sein, dorschiie! hinzufügen lässt sich vielleicht noch, dass laxforelle gerne statt meerforelle benutzt wird, wenn der preis im geschäft in die höhe soll oder wenn angler mit dem epitet lachs angeben wollen.


 

ich glaube nicht das die angler es mit einem lachs verwechseln oder damit angeben wollen.
es ist nur so das sie keinen anderen regenbogner in diesen größen in unseren gewässern fangen werden da es hier in den deutschenlanden keine lachse mehr gibt. 
und wenn dann sind sie gesperrt.
also holt er sie an den forellenpuffs und verwertet sie .
denn in den normalen gewässern wird er sie wohl kaum finden.
in NRW steht der lachs ganzjährig unter naturschutz .


----------



## chippog (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube nicht das die angler es mit einem lachs verwechseln oder damit angeben wollen.
> es ist nur so das sie keinen anderen regenbogner in diesen größen in unseren gewässern fangen werden...



meerforelle als "lachsforelle" hatte ich schon gehört, aber regenbogen? ist mir neu. hat jemand von euch das schon gehört? chipp


----------



## havkat (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

Moin!



> es ist nur so das sie keinen anderen regenbogner in diesen größen in unseren gewässern fangen werden da es hier in den deutschenlanden keine lachse mehr gibt.



Aha! 
Das ist mir allerdings neu. 

"Lachsforellen" sind meistens die großen Laichfische aus Zuchtbetrieben die irgendwann über die Klinge springen und dann in den Handel gehen.
Bekommen vorher noch ordentlich Farbstoff ins Futter, damit das Fleisch die entsprechende Färbung hat.


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> meerforelle als "lachsforelle" hatte ich schon gehört, aber regenbogen? ist mir neu. hat jemand von euch das schon gehört? chipp


Jo klar doch, unter "Lachsforelle" versteht man hier bei den Züchtern, eine große *rot* *gefütterte* Regenbogenforelle! #h


----------



## taildancer (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

^so kenn ich das auch!


----------



## chippog (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

darf doch nicht wahr sein! der handel macht's möglich... solange der kunde geschröpft werden kann, ist alles erlaubt! wie, havkat, laichfisch ist denn dann bei dir auch ehr regenbogen - besser wohl regenverbogen - oder auch meerforelle oder gar lachs? meiner ansicht nach wäre eine lachsforelle ein bastard aus einem lachs und einer forelle, also ein fisch, der selber nicht geschlechtsreif wird (frustfrassss?!). nun weiss ich leider nicht, ob das männchen lachs und das weibchen forelle oder umgekehrt. auf jeden fall gibt es demnach auch forellenlachs. fein, wa! is ja auch ägal, denn der handel is könich! chypp


----------



## T.K. (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

Das mit dem Bastard aus Forelle und Lachs kenne ich auch so. Aber auch die künstlerisch veränderte Teichforelle, die dann zur Lachsforelle mutiert, habe ich schon auf dem Markt gesehen und (ich schäme mich, es zu sagen) bei Bekannten gegessen. Wobei ich grundsätzlich immer wieder von den Zuchtfischen (ob rosa oder nicht) enttäuscht bin, da ich von klein auf nur wild aufgewachsene selbstgefangene Forellen kannte, die natürlich ein wesentlich festeres und schmackhafteres Fleisch haben. Leider muss ich da erst eine neue Quelle auftun (oder selbst eine werden..)
Abe vielleicht bringe ich mir ja einen Lachs mit von Langeland zum beizen. Das Rezept klingt so, als würde ich es gerne probieren. (Vor allem, weil ich noch nicht zu mittag gegessen habe!)

Gruß, T.K.


----------



## TRO (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

#6 Habe das Rezept ausprobiert und ausschließlich gute Kritiken bekommen. Ich selbst war auch sehr angetan vom Fisch. Habe übrigens eine Großforelle dafür verwendet. Danke fürs Rezept#h . P.S. es liegt nachschub im kühlschrank:m Gruß TRO


----------



## duck_68 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

Das schreibt Wikipedia zur "Lachsforelle" :

Heute wird der Begriff Lachsforelle als Verkaufsname für gezüchtete Forellen verwendet, die durch den Zusatz des aus Krebstieren stammenden Karotinoids Astaxanthin zum Futter ein lachsrotes Fleisch entwickeln. Meist wird die Regenbogenforelle (Oncorhynchus mykiss) verwendet. Astaxanthin in der Naturnahrung ist auch für die natürliche Färbung der Lachse und ausgewachsener Forellen verantwortlich. Die Verwendung des Verkaufsnamens ist im Fischetikettierungsgesetz geregelt.

Von „http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lachsforelle“


Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

mit welchen Fischen habt ihr sonst noch so "gegraved " ???


----------



## chippog (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

hier in schweden wird sowohl der köhler alsauch die makrele ausnahmsweise benutzt. beide werden mit vorliebe im herbst, da am fettesten, benutzt. die makrele sollte schon gut ein kilo und der seelachs gerne cirka drei haben. in beiden fällen ist das mindestens vierundzwanzigstündige ehr noch achtundvierzigstundige vorherige einfrieren zum töten der nematoden, falls es welche hat, unabdingbar. viel erfolg! chippog, göteborg


----------



## tamandua (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*



			
				leopard_afrika schrieb:
			
		

> mit welchen Fischen habt ihr sonst noch so "gegraved " ???



Ich kenne das von allen Salmoniden, nicht nur von Lachs und Forelle, aber eben auch von den von Chippog angesprochenen Fischen. Jedoch muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich ''graved Makrele'' und Köhler nicht besonders delikat finde#c. Salmoniden sind meiner Meinung nach einfach besser geeignet und bislang haben sie mir alle vorzüglich gemundet#6.


----------



## chippog (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

danke tamandua! das hatte ich doch glatt vergessen, dass salmoniden in diesem zusammenhang ganz einfach viel besser schmecken!! aber testen könnt ihr's ja, wenn euch der lachs aber nicht der köhler oder die makrele dazu fehlt. chipp


----------



## FreeLee (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

Moin Moin,

hab kürzlich in der Ostsee ne schöne Regenbogenforelle gefangen, und filetiert. Ein Filet ist schon anderweitig verarbeitet worden. Aus dem Übrigen hab ich mir, leider etwas spät, überlegt, soll Gravad Lax werden.

Nun zum Problem: Ich hab die Haut bereits entfernt, wird das zum Problem?


----------



## chippog (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

is nich so dolle. kannste halt probieren, aber von beiden seiten ungeschützt mariniert sollte sehr vorsichtig gehandhabt werden. ein ding ist, dass die fettreichste stelle direkt unter der haut sitzt und durch diese beim "gravieren" geschützt sein sollte. wahrscheinlich ranzt es jetzt etwas schneller. ausserdem wirst du mehr zucker und salz im lachsfleisch haben als bei normalen vorgehen. du kannst natürlich die zeit kürzen, aber der reifeprozess ist dann nicht mehr so gelungen. versuche einfach andere spannende rezepte statt dessen oder teste mal und schreibs hier rein! viel erfolg! chipp


----------



## raffaelo35 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

Also zur lachsforelle ist zu sagen das wenn in einem bach oder see die bachflokrebse vorkommen und die von den forellen gefressen werden sich dann das fleisch umfärbt in eine leicht rosa farbe. Die forellen die aus zuchtanlagen kommen haben meist ins futter carotin beigemischt bekommen. Wer es billiger mag kann auch karottenschnipsel untermischen. Warum wird das gemacht ist eine reine verkaufsfördernde maßnahme weil das fleisch der forelle meist regenbogen ( 95 % ) damit rosa und so appetitlicher ausschaut. Geschmacklich bringt es keine vorteile. Wer eine forelle in der natur fängt und die ist rosa dann weiß er genau das es eine sehr sauberes wasser war denn die bachflohkrebse halten sich nur in einer wasserqualität von eins auf.

Grüße Ralf


----------



## Tuempelteddy (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> mit welchen Fischen habt ihr sonst noch so "gegraved " ???


 

Versuchs mal mit Schwarzem Heilbutt!

Torsten


----------



## Trollvater (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: das PERFEKTE graved rezept !!!!!*

Fisch beizen
Rezept 
Von einem Lachs / Forelle oder auch Dorsch zwei Filets schneiden diese komplett von Gräten befreien(evtl. mit Flachzange ).. Am besten ist ein 3 – 4 Kg. Schwerer Lachs geeignet , kann man aber auch in jeder anderen Gewichtsklasse anwenden..
Mischung für je 1kg.!!! Fischfilet !!! Lachs / Forelle .
1.  1/2 Esslöffel. gemahlenen Pfeffer
2.  3 Esslöffel Zucker,
3.  4 Esslöffel Salz mischen
Die erste Hälfte mit der Hautseite nach unten in eine Schüssel legen 
Auf beide! Innenseiten der Filets gleichmäßig verteilen. Dann erste Hälfte mit der Hautseite nach unten in eine Schüssel legen .3 Bund frischen Dill darauf legen .Jetzt die zweite Hälfte mit der Innenseite auf das untere Filet/ Dill legen. Mit einem Teller abdecken, im Kühlschrank 48 Stunden marinieren.2 mal am Tag wenden. Mit austretender Flüssigkeit begießen.
Man kann den Fisch auch in einen Plastikbeutel legen und diesen komplett mit Tüte 2 mal am Tag wenden .Das ist die wohl einfachste Methode ,so mach ich es. Vor dem Servieren den Lachs trocken tupfen und den Dill entfernen. Lachs / bzw. Fisch trocken ca. 1/2 Tag - 1 Tag bei Raumtemperatur liegen lassen. Dann hat man das beste Geschmacksergebnis.

Dazu schmeckt 
Meine 1.Wahl :1 Becher Sahne aufschlagen / 3 Teelöffel Meerrettich / 2 Spritzer Zitrone

Meine 2. Wahl : Sauce aufschlagen aus 3 Esslöffel scharfen Senf + 1/4 Teelöffel Englisches Senfpulver + 3 Esslöffel Zucker + 1 Esslöffel Essig + 3 Esslöffel Lachsmarinade

Meine 3. Wahl . Tzaziki / mild!! 
So jetzt bleibt mir nur noch guten Appetit zu wünschen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kalträuchern von Lachs / Forelle oder auch Dorschfilet 

eine ganz besondere kaum bekannte Variation des Kalträucherns. Alles speziell Norske Fischküche.
Von einem Lachs ,Forelle o. Dorsch zwei Filets schneiden diese komplett von Gräten befreien(evtl. mit Flachzange ).. Am besten ist ein 3 – 4Kg. Schwerer Lachs Forelle o. Filet vom Dorsch geeignet , kann man aber auch in jeder anderen Gewichtsklasse anwenden.
Je 1kg.Lachsfilet !!!
1 geh. Teelöffel. gemahlenen schwarzen Pfeffer
45 gr. Zucker,
75 gr. Salz 
1/2 Esslöffel Kardamom dann alles mischen .

Auf beide!! Seiten der Filets gleichmäßig verteilen vor allem innen. Dann erste Hälfte mit der Hautseite nach unten in eine Schüssel o. Plastikbehälter legen .Jetzt die zweite Hälfte mit der Innenseite auf das untere Filet legen. Mit einem Teller abdecken und beschweren. im Kühlschrank oder Keller kalt stellen die Temp. sollte 10 Grad nicht wesentlich überschreiten.2 mal am Tag wenden. Mit austretender Flüssigkeit begießen.
So liegt der Fisch in der Lake min.4 Tage höchstens 6 Tage .Danach wird er aus dem Behälter genommen und mit lauwarmen gut Wasser abgespült 
Danach trocken getupft( ZEWA ):Jetzt kommt er zum trocknen an einem Fliegenfreien kühlem Ort um zu trocknen ca. 1Std. Wenn der Fisch trocken ist, kommt er in den Ofen und wird dort je nach Geschmack,( muss man ausprobieren )min. 12 Std. in den Rauch gehängt (am besten Buchenmehl ) Die temp. sollte 
18-25Grad betragen und nicht überschreiten sonst war die Arbeit vergebens .Alle Angaben sind meine Werte Du kannst sie je nach Geschmack später immer noch ein bisschen ändern.
Beim Kalträuchern wird der Fisch nach dem Marinieren abgespült getrocknet und dann Kaltgeräuchert. Das ist nötig ,weil der Fisch doch ein paar Tage länger in der Marinade liegt als beim beizen!! Der Fisch würde zu Salzig!!


----------

